# How often do slings molt?



## BobGrill (May 20, 2011)

I have a P.regalis sling measuring about 2 inches and was just curious if I should be ready for a molt soon, as it just recently stopped eating. So I wanted to see if anyone could tell me how often a sling this size should be expected to molt. I know that may be difficult to calculate for sure, but an estimate of how many molts will occur in say a month until it reaches a particular size qould help.


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2011)

Maybe once per month at that size.  Maybe.

It depends on your feeding regimen, the gender of the spider, the species of the spider, and the ambient temperature.

In some cases, it even depends on the individual spider.


----------



## BobGrill (May 20, 2011)

It's a female, I've already had it sexed. Aproximately 2 inches. I basically feed it once or twice every other day.


----------



## paassatt (May 20, 2011)

How did you determine the sex at such a small size, if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2011)

Feeding it that often, I'll stick with what I said.  Maybe once per month.

I also think you're feeding it too often.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## BobGrill (May 20, 2011)

paassatt said:


> How did you determine the sex at such a small size, if I may ask?


I didn't. Paul Becker from Petcenter.usa sexed it for me.


----------



## paassatt (May 20, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> I didn't. Paul Becker from Petcenter.usa sexed it for me.


Cool. I have a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens that I received at the beginning of  January of this year at .75 inches and here are the molt dates:

13 January
01 March
17 April

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## maddog1219 (Dec 1, 2020)

paassatt said:


> Cool. I have a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens that I received at the beginning of  January of this year at .75 inches and here are the molt dates:
> 
> 13 January
> 01 March
> 17 April


how big is it now after 3 molts?


----------

